# Sign the Amazon Prime Videos on TiVo Petition



## supertechguy

*We want Amazon Prime Videos on TiVo*

We pay for Amazon Prime. It works on other devices. It should work on a TiVo, just as well as on a XBox 360 or Roku. TiVo customer support indicates that it was "Amazon's decision to withhold Prime". Many TiVo customers pay for Amazon Prime and we should be able to use it on the devices we own, rather than having to purchase more devices! Currently TiVo supports the video rentals and purchases on Amazon, it should not be difficult to allow Amazon Prime content to be viewed for free on qualifing Amazon accounts.

*Sign our petition on Change.org and spread the word.*

http://www.change.org/petitions/amazon-prime-videos-on-tivo

We need all the signatures we can get if you really want to make Amazon believe this is a priority. Tweet it, post it, spread the word and lets see if we can get their attention.


----------



## djwilso

I signed it, but I have a huge fear that any Amazon client app on TiVo will be comparable to the other crapware they put out for Netflix. Slow to the point of being unusable.

The apps on the Roku are far and away superior to anything on the Premiere.


----------



## abqdan

I gave up watching Netflix and Hulu on Tivo. The Tivo device for whatever reason just cannot handle these apps - it is buggy and very frustrating. So now I watch Hulu and Netflix on other boxes. My TV has Amazon Prime built in, so I use that.

Frankly, I think it's pointless pretending that a Tivo is anything other than a very good DVR player. And I'm surprised they even bother supporting apps at all, since they clearly don't have the hardware or software support to run them properly.


----------



## windracer

Now that I have Amazon Prime streaming through XBMC on my Raspberry Pi, not having it on TiVo is less of an issue for me, but I signed. It probably won't go anywhere but it can't hurt.


----------



## mr_smits

I sent a note to Amazon a while ago about this. If the rumors are true, Amazon will most likely not care. Amazon could be releasing their own Roku type box with tight integration to their ecosystem in the future.


----------



## MacBrian

mr_smits said:


> I sent a note to Amazon a while ago about this. If the rumors are true, Amazon will most likely not care. Amazon could be releasing their own Roku type box with tight integration to their ecosystem in the future.


I signed too. I agree, though, if they're doing their own box they'll likely not care about the Tivo.

Netflix does mostly OK for me, and Hulu+ works quite well, but sometimes fails to resume after playing a commercial. <grrr>

There's just so much more "spousal success factor" if we don't have to start switching inputs and making TV operations complicated. Having a Amazon Prime app right there on the Premiere would be ideal.


----------



## mr_smits

MacBrian said:


> There's just so much more "spousal success factor" if we don't have to start switching inputs and making TV operations complicated. Having a Amazon Prime app right there on the Premiere would be ideal.


I refuse to have a set up that requires regular switching inputs to watch content. It is clunky and often times it is easy to switch to HDMI 3 instead of HDMI 2 and then it requires another 8 button presses before returning the desired input.

Let's be honest about Amazon Instant. It is okay but it is nowhere near Netflix.


----------



## aaronwt

mr_smits said:


> I refuse to have a set up that requires regular switching inputs to watch content. It is clunky and often times it is easy to switch to HDMI 3 instead of HDMI 2 and then it requires another 8 button presses before returning the desired input.
> 
> Let's be honest about Amazon Instant. It is okay but it is nowhere near Netflix.


That's what a Universal remote like a Harmony is for. I use a Harmony One remote. For Example I select TiVo Elite on the touchscreen. It changes all my devices to the proper input. My HDMi switch, my Algolith Flea, my receiver, my DUO video processor, and my TV. All from just pressing one icon on the touchscreen of my remote.


----------



## atmuscarella

mr_smits said:


> I refuse to have a set up that requires regular switching inputs to watch content. It is clunky and often times it is easy to switch to HDMI 3 instead of HDMI 2 and then it requires another 8 button presses before returning the desired input.
> 
> Let's be honest about Amazon Instant. It is okay but it is nowhere near Netflix.


That's the beauty of a good universal remote. I push one button to turn everything on/off or switch between devices. I currently have 10 devices either connected directly to my TV or going through my receiver to my TV, max of 2 clicks to get to any of them and that includes getting sound back to my receiver for the devices connected to my TV instead of the receiver.


----------



## mr_smits

aaronwt said:


> That's what a Universal remote like a Harmony is for. I use a Harmony One remote. For Example I select TiVo Elite on the touchscreen. It changes all my devices to the proper input. My HDMi switch, my Algolith Flea, my receiver, my DUO video processor, and my TV. All from just pressing one icon on the touchscreen of my remote.


I feel like buying a $100-300 universal remote is going in the wrong direction. I simply avoid the undesirable actions and try to only use the default input device. That is why I want Tivo to be better.


----------



## aaronwt

mr_smits said:


> I feel like buying a $100-300 universal remote is going in the wrong direction. I simply avoid the undesirable actions and try to only use the default input device. That is why I want Tivo to be better.


I don't see how it's the wrong direction. I've been using Universal remotes for over a dozen years now. I initially tried either all touch screen or all hard buttons. But things improved kept getting better and better.

And then I picked up my first Harmony One in 2008. I had finally found a great universal remote that used a combination of a touch screen and hard buttons. Which is the best of both worlds.

I currently use several Harmony One remotes with around thirty five devices. My only complaint with the Harmony One is that each remote is limited to only fifteen devices.


----------



## ShayL

aaronwt said:


> That's what a Universal remote like a Harmony is for. I use a Harmony One remote. For Example I select TiVo Elite on the touchscreen. It changes all my devices to the proper input. My HDMi switch, my Algolith Flea, my receiver, my DUO video processor, and my TV. All from just pressing one icon on the touchscreen of my remote.


I concur with this. I don't have as many devices as Aaron, but the harmony one and the 880 before it work very well.


----------



## MichaelK

good for you guys who enjoy a good universal remote.

But this thread isn't about ways to WORK AROUND tivo's deficiencies. 

(from a guy who's owned 2 harmony 880's and 3 890's)


----------



## magnus

MichaelK said:


> good for you guys who enjoy a good universal remote.
> 
> But this thread isn't about ways to WORK AROUND tivo's deficiencies.
> 
> (from a guy who's owned 2 harmony 880's and 3 890's)


Is it a Tivo deficiency or an Amazon?


----------



## gamo62

magnus said:


> Is it a Tivo deficiency or an Amazon?


Amazon's.


----------



## Dan203

I bet it's both. The TiVo hardware platform is pretty crappy. Amazon may have chosen to hold back the Prime streaming app because it runs too slow on the TiVo and they think it hinders the user experience.


----------



## magnus

Dan203 said:


> I bet it's both. The TiVo hardware platform is pretty crappy. Amazon may have chosen to hold back the Prime streaming app because it runs too slow on the TiVo and they think it hinders the user experience.


Yep, that's really what I think the answer is.


----------



## jcthorne

Amazon should make the Prime content available via the TiVo interface it already has.

They don't WANT to support Prime on TiVo. Simple as that.


----------



## aaronwt

jcthorne said:


> Amazon should make the Prime content available via the TiVo interface it already has.
> 
> They don't WANT to support Prime on TiVo. Simple as that.


Why should they? Prime videos are for streaming. The TiVo can't stream Amazon content.

And their license for their streaming content probably only covers streaming. Which would be another reason the content can not be downloaded unless a fee is paid for each title.


----------



## NYHeel

aaronwt said:


> That's what a Universal remote like a Harmony is for. I use a Harmony One remote. For Example I select TiVo Elite on the touchscreen. It changes all my devices to the proper input. My HDMi switch, my Algolith Flea, my receiver, my DUO video processor, and my TV. All from just pressing one icon on the touchscreen of my remote.


If you don't mind me asking, what's an Algolith Flea? And if you have a receiver (which I assume is pretty modern since you are pretty up to date with this stuff) why do you need an HDMI switch as well?


----------



## jcthorne

The only difference between 'streaming' and 'downloading with very limited valid licence period' is the size of the buffer. The rest is marketing speak and semantics.

If Amazon WANTED to make prime content available to TiVo owners, they would. Has nothing to do with capability of the box or availability of programmers. Its a business decision not to provide it. I and most here disagree with that and hope they change their mind, but until then, not much we can do but keep asking.

Once they release their own 'Kindle TV" they will have even less reason to support other boxes that have access to content other than Amazon.


----------



## aaronwt

NYHeel said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's an Algolith Flea? And if you have a receiver (which I assume is pretty modern since you are pretty up to date with this stuff) why do you need an HDMI switch as well?


An Algolith Flea is called a digital Video enhancer. It's not made anymore. I only use it with my broadcast sources to clean up the picture. And then all my video runs through a Darbee Darblet which brings out the detail.

My main receiver is over five years old which is fine except for 3D. I use a video processor, a DVDO DUO, to switch inputs from my devices. And it also has multiple HDMi outputs so I can send audio over one HDMI output to my receiver since it can't handle 3D and I send video over another HDMI output to the Darblet and then to the display.

The DUO only has eight HDMI inputs. So I need to use HDMI switches to be able to access all my devices.


----------



## MacBrian

aaronwt said:


> That's what a Universal remote like a Harmony is for.


I *love* the Harmony remotes. I've had a few models ever since the early model with very few buttons. In *my* hands they're a thing of beauty and work pretty much flawlessly.

But! No spousal or senior parental approval factor when things go out of sync because of a poor aim at a critical time during a sequence. [sigh] And they get very little of my own approval when I have to listen to complaints about "this stupid thing has messed up again!"

So yeah, I'm supporting the case for having Amazon Prime actually functioning as a "Premiere app" like Netflix and Hulu+ for the simplicity of not switching inputs. The others in the household can make Hulu+ and Netflix work on the Premiere without yelling at me for help, which is a joyous thing.

Hmmmm...maybe some of this new Harmony technology that uses our home wifi network and our iPhones with a powerful IR blaster might solve the problem since the IR blaster could be "glued" to the furniture in the optimal position to eliminate out-of-sync issues.  Until, of course, someone throws a newspaper or a pillow or blanket on top of the IR blaster. Maybe if I go this way I should mount it to the ceiling....hmmmm...


----------



## aaronwt

MacBrian said:


> I *love* the Harmony remotes. I've had a few models ever since the early model with very few buttons. In *my* hands they're a thing of beauty and work pretty much flawlessly.
> 
> But! No spousal or senior parental approval factor when things go out of sync because of a poor aim at a critical time during a sequence. [sigh] And they get very little of my own approval when I have to listen to complaints about "this stupid thing has messed up again!"
> 
> So yeah, I'm supporting the case for having Amazon Prime actually functioning as a "Premiere app" like Netflix and Hulu+ for the simplicity of not switching inputs. The others in the household can make Hulu+ and Netflix work on the Premiere without yelling at me for help, which is a joyous thing.
> 
> Hmmmm...maybe some of this new Harmony technology that uses our home wifi network and our iPhones with a powerful IR blaster might solve the problem since the IR blaster could be "glued" to the furniture in the optimal position to eliminate out-of-sync issues.  Until, of course, someone throws a newspaper or a pillow or blanket on top of the IR blaster. Maybe if I go this way I should mount it to the ceiling....hmmmm...


If things go out of sync that is what the help button is for. I figure if my GF can use it then it passes. You press help and it asks you if a device is on, and if you select that it isn't it will turn it on. Of course it helps in my setups that with most of my devices I can point the Harmony One in almost any direction and the device will receive the IR signals.


----------



## twhiting9275

Signed



mr_smits said:


> It is clunky and often times it is easy to switch to HDMI 3 instead of HDMI 2 and then it requires another 8 button presses before returning the desired input.


As others have said.... Harmony . One key, all devices turned on (or off). Activities, the Harmony remote is where it's at.



mr_smits said:


> Let's be honest about Amazon Instant. It is okay but it is nowhere near Netflix.


You're right, it's way, way better
$7.50/month , FREE 2 day shipping, plenty of vids, Kindle Lending Library, Amazon Prime is, well, it's where it's at. The only thing I'm missing there is a Kindle, but, believe me, I get enough shipped to me that it makes up for that 



jcthorne said:


> If Amazon WANTED to make prime content available to TiVo owners, they would. Has nothing to do with capability of the box or availability of programmers. Its a business decision not to provide it. I and most here disagree with that and hope they change their mind, but until then, not much we can do but keep asking.


I don't think this is the case here. Amazon doesn't control what does and doesn't go on Tivo, Tivo does. Tivo is responsible for their apps, and their programming. Tivo is responsible for getting things done here, not the other way around.

Amazon can only benefit by making Prime available to Tivo. They know this, which is why they've made Prime available to EVERY major component over the past few years. From TV to DVD to iPad to iPhone to Xbox to PS3 to (I'm sure, by now), WII. They want themselves plastered everywhere, and they know that this current setup with Tivo is only making them look bad. They have no reason to hold back


----------



## brarob

Amazon Prime has an app on the new Samsung smart TVs so there's no reason that they can't do a Tivo app.


----------



## twhiting9275

brarob said:


> Amazon Prime has an app on the new Samsung smart TVs so there's no reason that they can't do a Tivo app.


There's an App for amazon everywhere, and yeah, it's all Prime... EXCEPT for Tivo.

Something's broken down between Tivo and Amazon, and neither party gives a damn about fixing it.


----------



## Kingpcgeek

If the streaming is as crummy as the streaming of Netflix then who cares. I tried watching Arrested Developement yesterday and my TV switched from 720p and 1080p 5 times in the first 10 minutes. Every time it switches I get a blank screen for 2 seconds and no sound. Switched over to my Roku 3 and watched 5 episodes with no drop outs. Both of the devices are on the same switch.


----------



## Dan203

brarob said:


> Amazon Prime has an app on the new Samsung smart TVs so there's no reason that they can't do a Tivo app.


The current gen TiVos use a chip which is much slower then the ones in the newer Samsung TVs. The Mini uses one very similar to what's in the Samsung TVs and the next gen TiVos will likely have a similar chip as well. I think we're much more likely to see Prime streaming on TiVo once the new hardware hits this fall.


----------



## Dan203

Kingpcgeek said:


> If the streaming is as crummy as the streaming of Netflix then who cares. I tried watching Arrested Developement yesterday and my TV switched from 720p and 1080p 5 times in the first 10 minutes. Every time it switches I get a blank screen for 2 seconds and no sound. Switched over to my Roku 3 and watched 5 episodes with no drop outs. Both of the devices are on the same switch.


Try disabling 1080p pass through on your TiVo and setting it to a static resolution (either 1080i or 720p) instead. That will keep the Netflix app from adjusting like that.


----------



## zubinh

Dear Tivo, 

I love Amazon Prime Instant Video and I really wish you would never have it available on my XL4. Your "one box for all" concept is a failure and I really think you should consider Tivo to be just an awesome DVR (which it is) and nothing more. The VOD abilities of my XL4 are pathetic compared to my PS3 or Roku3. Please erase all VOD content from my Tivo so that maybe my XL4 will work a little faster as a DVR. 

When you think you can implement Amazon Prime and Netflix with a speed that would be something faster than dripping molasses on a cold day, please send me an email.

Thanks.


----------



## m_jonis

One of the reasons I'm seriously considering dumping my Tivo's and going with MCE (home-built) with the Ceton card/echo. At least that way, I have Windows 7 and can hulu, netflix, amazone, youtube, etc. and the cost is about the same as with lifetime on the Tivo's, IMO. (maybe a little cheaper).


----------



## aaronwt

zubinh said:


> Dear Tivo,
> 
> I love Amazon Prime Instant Video and I really wish you would never have it available on my XL4. Your "one box for all" concept is a failure and I really think you should consider Tivo to be just an awesome DVR (which it is) and nothing more. The VOD abilities of my XL4 are pathetic compared to my PS3 or Roku3. Please erase all VOD content from my Tivo so that maybe my XL4 will work a little faster as a DVR.
> 
> When you think you can implement Amazon Prime and Netflix with a speed that would be something faster than dripping molasses on a cold day, please send me an email.
> 
> Thanks.


The TiVos are the best way to watch content from Amazon that is rented or purchased. Those other devices that have Amazon streaming are limited to 720P content. The Tivo can get 1080P24 content since it can be downloaded. So the quality from Amazon content on the TiVo Premiere is much better than what you get from the Roku, PS3, etc.


----------



## Dan203

m_jonis said:


> One of the reasons I'm seriously considering dumping my Tivo's and going with MCE (home-built) with the Ceton card/echo. At least that way, I have Windows 7 and can hulu, netflix, amazone, youtube, etc. and the cost is about the same as with lifetime on the Tivo's, IMO. (maybe a little cheaper).


Not when you consider power consumption. A typical HTPC will draw over 100W and an XBox used as an Extender will draw over 130W. By contrast a TiVo XL4 draws only 19W and a Mini only draws 6W. In the long run the HTPC could cost you more in power. Although the HTPC does have more power management features, so depending on your usage it may not be that bad.


----------



## zubinh

aaronwt said:


> The TiVos are the best way to watch content from Amazon that is rented or purchased. Those other devices that have Amazon streaming are limited to 720P content. The Tivo can get 1080P24 content since it can be downloaded. So the quality from Amazon content on the TiVo Premiere is much better than what you get from the Roku, PS3, etc.


I'm aware of that Aaron but the focus here, is on PRIME _streaming_. If I wanted 1080P I would just head over to the Vudu app on PS3 or Roku3.


----------



## aaronwt

zubinh said:


> I'm aware of that Aaron but the focus here, is on PRIME _streaming_. If I wanted 1080P I would just head over to the Vudu app on PS3 or Roku3.


I usually do TV shows from Amazon and movies from Vudu. I just hope if/when they add Amazon Streaming to the TiVo that they don't get rid of the download option.


----------



## m_jonis

Dan203 said:


> Not when you consider power consumption. A typical HTPC will draw over 100W and an XBox used as an Extender will draw over 130W. By contrast a TiVo XL4 draws only 19W and a Mini only draws 6W. In the long run the HTPC could cost you more in power. Although the HTPC does have more power management features, so depending on your usage it may not be that bad.


Potentially. I doubt the ceton echo uses as much as the XBox 360 does. PLUS you actually get Amazon Prime and usable Netflix and Youtube. You don't get that with the Tivo.

It's almost like saying a car with AC will cost you more than a car without it. Sure, but if you need/want AC, it's worth it, IMO.


----------



## Dan203

I agree. But I'm optimistic that a lot of the app issues will be worked out with the next generation TiVo. If it uses the chip we think it's going to use then it should be on par with the Roku or Samsung Smart TVs with running apps. That extra performance should entice more developers to release their apps on the TiVo so I'm hoping we'll see things like Amazon prime and HBOGo, in addition to much faster performance from the existing apps. (Samsung TVs use the essentially the same chip as the Mini, so apps should be portable with very little development effort)

On the other hand Microsoft has discontinued development for MCE so who knows what it's future holds. For all we know Windows 8 will be the last version of Windows to even offer it, and even then it's something extra you have to pay for just to get a product that has been discontinued.


----------



## nooneuknow

djwilso said:


> I signed it, but I have a huge fear that any Amazon client app on TiVo will be comparable to the other crapware they put out for Netflix. Slow to the point of being unusable.
> 
> The apps on the Roku are far and away superior to anything on the Premiere.


Agreed, except the price for the snappiness of the RoKu 2 is using a limited interface, that doesn't give you the full capabilities. Then I got a WDTVLive unit, and found it makes a RoKu 2 seem inferior. Once experiencing the FULL Hulu Plus & Netflix experience on a WDTVLive, trying to fathom using TiVo, for either, seems like punishment...

I still like the RoKu 2, but think TiVo needs to get with the program, or just focus on being a DVR. The whole "One Box" thing is a steaming pile of ****.


----------



## aaronwt

nooneuknow said:


> ............... The whole "One Box" thing is a steaming pile of ****.


There is no "One Box" I would want to use for everything. No box out there does everything well. So I will always have multiple boxes to get access to the best apps.


----------



## nooneuknow

aaronwt said:


> There is no "One Box" I would want to use for everything. No box out there does everything well. So I will always have multiple boxes to get access to the best apps.


That DOES seem to be the only way. :up:


----------



## Dan203

aaronwt said:


> There is no "One Box" I would want to use for everything. No box out there does everything well. So I will always have multiple boxes to get access to the best apps.


My Samsung TV has turned into my "one box". Since it's already on switching between it and my TiVo is seamless and it has apps for all the services I use. The only other boxes I have are an XBox for playing games and a PS3 for watching BDs. Once the XBox One comes out I'll be able to consolidate those into a single device.

If the next TiVo offers all the apps I use. (i.e. Netflix, Amazon, VUDU and HBOGo) then I might be able to use it as my "one box", but until then I'm pretty happy with the TV and not having to use another box, like a Roku, to access those services.


----------



## LowThudd

Signed, for whatever good it will do.


----------



## WD41

Amazon.com sells TiVo DVRs and TiVo accessories. But curiously, TiVo DVRs are said to be "incompatible" with Amazon Prime. Consequently, TiVo users are _persona non grata_ at Amazon Prime (and by extension, Amazon.com). But "incompatibility" is a bilateral condition. Amazon Prime is equally incompatible with TiVo users. And Amazon.com is at risk of incompatibility with both TiVo buyers _and_ TiVo sellers.

If Amazon Prime can "download" a rental for 24 hours, they could just as easily download a "Prime" video for 4 hours or for, "as long as it takes" to actually view a Prime video. This issue has nothing to do with "TiVo compatibility" and everything to do with, "Amazon greed". TiVo users worldwide are encouraged to boycott all things Amazon until Amazon Prime comes to view TiVo users as potential Amazon customers.


----------



## twhiting9275

WD41 said:


> Amazon.com sells TiVo DVRs and TiVo accessories. But curiously, TiVo DVRs are said to be "incompatible" with Amazon Prime.


Amazon doesn't develop the software for any of their compatible devices. That's all on the manufacturer


----------



## Brad Bishop

zubinh said:


> Dear Tivo,
> 
> I love Amazon Prime Instant Video and I really wish you would never have it available on my XL4. Your "one box for all" concept is a failure and I really think you should consider Tivo to be just an awesome DVR (which it is) and nothing more. The VOD abilities of my XL4 are pathetic compared to my PS3 or Roku3. Please erase all VOD content from my Tivo so that maybe my XL4 will work a little faster as a DVR.
> 
> When you think you can implement Amazon Prime and Netflix with a speed that would be something faster than dripping molasses on a cold day, please send me an email.
> 
> Thanks.


I was just about to write nearly exactly this.

TiVo is a DVR and a pretty good one. It's all-in-one idea is an abysmal failure.

If you want Amazon, Netflix, Vudu, or HBOGO then the Roku 3 is the way to go.

If you want to stream from iTunes, Netflix, YouTube, or Podcasts, then the Apple TV is the way to go.

TiVo is not the way to go for any of these things.


----------



## twhiting9275

I couldn't agree more
The Tivo concept of 'all in one' seems to be laggy, just outright slow, in every department. It just can't handle it.


----------



## nooneuknow

Brad Bishop said:


> TiVo is a DVR and a pretty good one. It's all-in-one idea is an abysmal failure.
> 
> If you want Amazon, Netflix, Vudu, or HBOGO then the Roku 3 is the way to go.
> 
> If you want to stream from iTunes, Netflix, YouTube, or Podcasts, then the Apple TV is the way to go.
> 
> TiVo is not the way to go for any of these things.


What about the WDTV Live line of products, especially the WDTV Live Hub products (which have internal hard drives)? Have you tried them? IMHO, they make the Roku, which used to be my favorite, sub-par.

I'll admit I never have had an AppleTV product to try, but am not inclined to spend the money, when the WDTV LiveHub, does everything I could want, includes DLNA (which the RoKu does not), and is LIGHTNING fast.

As I've said before, after using Roku and WDTV, I consider using TiVo for streaming apps cruel & unusual punishment...


----------



## Brad Bishop

nooneuknow said:


> What about the WDTV Live line of products, especially the WDTV Live Hub products (which have internal hard drives)? Have you tried them? IMHO, they make the Roku, which used to be my favorite, sub-par.
> 
> I'll admit I never have had an AppleTV product to try, but am not inclined to spend the money, when the WDTV LiveHub, does everything I could want, includes DLNA (which the RoKu does not), and is LIGHTNING fast.
> 
> As I've said before, after using Roku and WDTV, I consider using TiVo for streaming apps cruel & unusual punishment...


I haven't tried the WDTV but I've heard good things about it. As of now the Apple TV + Roku 3 serve my interests quite well.


----------



## CoxInPHX

See a TiVo Reps response Here (scroll to the bottom)
http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...D=11065411&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560
The best way to communicate this want to TiVo would be to submit a feature request at the following link: http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx

*If enough customers express interest in an upgrade of the application, TiVo may be able to work with Amazon to make it happen*

Thanks,

Michelle​
Apparently there have not been enough requests!!!


----------



## twhiting9275

This is why I left their 'advisors panel'. They don't listen to that crap anyways


----------



## Snacko

Several months ago I did a lot of research comparing Netflix vs AP because I thought we had AP on our Tivo. I decided AP was a much better fit for me,... Only to find out the Amazon video on our Tivos was NOT AP!! Arggg! 

Sent from Tapatalk on my Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## hershey4

Just got my Premier and I was surprised that the Amazon Instant Video app is the same as the Series 2 app... just downloads -- does not stream... Am I missing something??? 

Therefore, I use Amazon Instant Video from my Roku or DVD player.

Yes, switching inputs is a drag. But while I was without cable for 6 weeks (while Comcast royally messed up underground installation), I was using my TV remote a lot to access my streaming devices. I discovered a feature of my TV remote's input selector. After I hit INPUT, I could then enter the numbers 1 through 8 to directly go to the desired input. I had never seen that before. After I finally got my new Premier set up, I was disappointed that the peanut could not do that. So I will either keep my TV remote around for that purpose, or I may consider a universal. 

But in either case, I will not use the Amazon app on the Tivo box. Roku's seems to be the best I've seen yet. The Sony DVD player's app is ok, but too much start-up junk.


----------



## jrtroo

Nope, we are all missing the same thing.

If Amazon eventually releases an app, it would likely not be for the older Premiere line.


----------



## aaronwt

hershey4 said:


> Just got my Premier and I was surprised that the Amazon Instant Video app is the same as the Series 2 app... just downloads -- does not stream... Am I missing something???
> 
> Therefore, I use Amazon Instant Video from my Roku or DVD player.
> 
> Yes, switching inputs is a drag. But while I was without cable for 6 weeks (while Comcast royally messed up underground installation), I was using my TV remote a lot to access my streaming devices. I discovered a feature of my TV remote's input selector. After I hit INPUT, I could then enter the numbers 1 through 8 to directly go to the desired input. I had never seen that before. After I finally got my new Premier set up, I was disappointed that the peanut could not do that. So I will either keep my TV remote around for that purpose, or I may consider a universal.
> 
> But in either case, I will not use the Amazon app on the Tivo box. Roku's seems to be the best I've seen yet. The Sony DVD player's app is ok, but too much start-up junk.


That input selection method has been available on alot of TVs for many, many years.

Most of the HD sets I've owned over the last 12 years have had the capabilty to choose inputs this way. Even my Toshiba 57HX81 RP CRT HD set from 2001 did this.


----------



## steve614

This isn't a problem for me. The 'input' button on my Tivo remote cycles through the inputs with each button press and my TV automatically switches to the highlighted input after a few seconds.


----------



## kherr

I'd sign but don't really know where all my PERSONAL info could end up ........


----------



## PalmTrees

From what I've read, it's probably a good sign for Amazon Prime on TivO that a new Android app is on the way. As Amazon builds its number of engineers working full time on apps for various devices (especially the wide Android device universe), hopefully TiVo will be soon on the list.


----------



## Nettie872

I am so disappointed that Amazon streaming is not available on Tivo. It's great that Roku offers it, as well as Netflix, Hulu, etc. I love TiVo, and signed the petition... but may just get another Roku rather than buying another future generation TiVo when/if Amazon streaming finally becomes available...


----------



## Dan203

I'm hoping the addition of support for HTML5 apps will open up the platform to a lot more services. Not just Amazon, but also HBOGo, VUDU, etc...


----------



## CloudAtlas

twhiting9275 said:


> Amazon doesn't develop the software for any of their compatible devices. That's all on the manufacturer


Do you seriously believe that? Of course Amazon develops their own app for each platform they support. Android currently has no support because Amazon choose not to support it.

Clearly Samsung would love their tablets to be supported just as their TVs and BluRays are.

Now that both the Premiere and Roamio platforms support HTML5 this might be the push Amazon needs to do a quick port to TiVo in the future. New Samsung BluRays run the same Opera software TiVo uses and both Prime and HBOGo are supported.


----------



## Dan203

Amazon's current app is based on AdobeAir. I don't think they have an HTML5 app yet. Once they do we'll likely see the service available on a lot more devices, including TiVo.

Although Amazon is still a special case on TiVo. They are the only device that supports Amazon's download platform. I'm not sure if they'll put any extra effort into a TiVo app to maintain that capability, or if they'll just convert everything to streaming only. I think some people with slower internet speeds might be upset if they drop the download capabilities completely.


----------



## ajwees41

Isn't the Youtube Tivo app streaming the video?


----------



## Dan203

Yes. YouTube, Netflix and Hulu are all streaming apps. Amazon Prime would also require streaming. However the current Amazon implementation on TiVo downloads videos to the TiVo. Some people with slower connections prefer this download option to streaming, which is why I said they may have to make TiVo a special case and offer both a streaming and download options for those videos where it's an option.


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> Yes. YouTube, Netflix and Hulu are all streaming apps. Amazon Prime would also require streaming. However the current Amazon implementation on TiVo downloads videos to the TiVo. Some people with slower connections prefer this download option to streaming, which is why I said they may have to make TiVo a special case and offer both a streaming and download options for those videos where it's an option.


As long as the vast majority of Amazon players only support 720P streaming, the TiVo will be my primary Amazon viewer for rented and purchased content. Even though I have a 150Mb/s internet connection. SInce most of that content I've downloaded to my TiVos is in 1080P.
When more players start streaming Amazon content at 1080P, then I will move away from the TiVo. UNless TiVo also gets an Amazon streaming app that can also stream content at 1080P.


----------



## jgametest

When the Opera SDK goes live that will enable the web browsing ability which is dormant right now. As testing goes I was able to logon to my Plex server and get into Amazon.com but login is not going to go far without navigation. I'm still waiting for the update and then I can run further testing from KMTTG in the web tab. Last attempt I made to connect on the Opera Demo test page it warned me the device was not recognized so we are getting closer to possible answers. Tivo itself has mentioned apps are coming, but keeping tight on those answers until the coming weeks. My thought the big one we are waiting is "Opera TV Store". Stay tuned.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H3z-AGhGxs[/media]

The Opera Devices SDK provides the ideal foundation for developing connected, interactive TV solutions. It combines web apps, full internet browsing and emerging standards with proven technology already shipped on millions of TVs, set-top boxes, game consoles and media players, worldwide.
(source) http://www.operasoftware.com/products/devices-sdk


----------



## ajwees41

Dan203 said:


> Yes. YouTube, Netflix and Hulu are all streaming apps. Amazon Prime would also require streaming. However the current Amazon implementation on TiVo downloads videos to the TiVo. Some people with slower connections prefer this download option to streaming, which is why I said they may have to make TiVo a special case and offer both a streaming and download options for those videos where it's an option.


Dan or anyone know if Prime Streaming was added could it be setup where on slower internet connected Tivo's be given the option of downloading vs streaming?


----------



## Dan203

No. The whole reason Prime doesn't work on TiVo now is because the licenses don't allow them to download, only stream.


----------



## Dan203

Looks like this might finally be coming...

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-12/tivo-roamio-opera-apps/#comment-118243


----------



## ajwees41

Dan203 said:


> Looks like this might finally be coming...
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-12/tivo-roamio-opera-apps/#comment-118243


hopefully it will come to Premiere's also.


----------



## Dan203

Seems like all the HTML5 apps are making their way down to the Premiere, so I'm betting it will.


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> Looks like this might finally be coming...
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-12/tivo-roamio-opera-apps/#comment-118243


That would be nice. I would like to have an Amazon option on the Mini.


----------



## azbimmer

Here is the response I received from AMZN.

"
I'm sorry for the trouble in accessing your Prime videos on your Tivo device. We certainly don't want our customers to experience such issues.

You can purchase and download, but not stream, Amazon Instant Video titles to your TiVo. Because streaming is not supported at this time, you can't stream Prime Instant Video titles on your TiVo.

Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service. I've forwarded your message to our Amazon Instant Video development team for consideration as we make future improvements.

The Amazon Instant Video team will carefully review your comments and work hard to implement your suggestions as we plan our future improvements.

I appreciate that you wrote about this so that I can point out increased demand for having such feature and Im sure that they would be looking into the feasibility of implementing this feature.

We are trying very hard to establish ourselves as a successful online digital store and can assure you of numerous changes in very near future which will enable us to achieve our goal and Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve our website and services."


----------



## the57motz

I hope amazon.com prime streaming DOES come to tivo premiere soon thanks for the information


----------



## Joe01880

azbimmer said:


> "
> I'm sorry for the trouble in accessing your Prime videos on your Tivo device. We certainly don't want our customers to experience such issues.
> 
> You can purchase and download, but not stream, Amazon Instant Video titles to your TiVo. Because streaming is not supported at this time, you can't stream Prime Instant Video titles on your TiVo.
> 
> Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service. I've forwarded your message to our Amazon Instant Video development team for consideration as we make future improvements.
> 
> The Amazon Instant Video team will carefully review your comments and work hard to implement your suggestions as we plan our future improvements.
> 
> I appreciate that you wrote about this so that I can point out increased demand for having such feature and Im sure that they would be looking into the feasibility of implementing this feature.
> 
> We are trying very hard to establish ourselves as a successful online digital store and can assure you of numerous changes in very near future which will enable us to achieve our goal and Customer feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve our website and services."


They sound like politians..


----------



## dubluv

yeah yeah yeah, i contacted amazon a while ago, and they gave me the same line of BS. of course, now that they've introduced their FIRE TV, hell will freeze over before prime comes to TiVo


----------



## lujan

dubluv said:


> yeah yeah yeah, i contacted amazon a while ago, and they gave me the same line of BS. of course, now that they've introduced their FIRE TV, hell will freeze over before prime comes to TiVo


I have contacted Amazon numerous times to ask why their digital movies don't have the video resolution (1080p, 720p, etc.) and audio information like all the other digital vendors (Vudu, Apple, etc.). They always have the same answer:

"You will get the best video that your bandwidth or setup will accept" or something like this. This doesn't make me have a good feeling about buying a movie from them. It's been like this for years and I don't see them changing anything any time soon.


----------



## tatergator1

Bump. Looks like the rumored updated Amazon App on the Tivo is forthcoming. Users of SD menus on Premiere's are getting notices that the SD version of the App will no longer be available soon.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=517081

Here's hoping for Prime Streaming support!


----------



## advocate2

I have a Roku on every TV. Still, I would prefer not to switch devices to watch Amazon. I have a Series 3, Premiere, Premiere XL and Premiere XL4. Which of these, if any, will suggort HD menus for the Amazon Prime streaming?

Sorry, but I have away from Tivo for a while using DTV and am only now returning to the fold.


----------



## ajwees41

advocate2 said:


> I have a Roku on every TV. Still, I would prefer not to switch devices to watch Amazon. I have a Series 3, Premiere, Premiere XL and Premiere XL4. Which of these, if any, will suggort HD menus for the Amazon Prime streaming?
> 
> Sorry, but I have away from Tivo for a while using DTV and am only now returning to the fold.


The premiere and roamio should if they ever release it.


----------



## TracySMiller

Any word yet on this? I have an Amazon Prime membership, and I would hate to have to buy a Roku or similar to watch Amazon streaming if I could get it on my Tivo Premiere.


----------



## tenthplanet

TracySMiller said:


> Any word yet on this? I have an Amazon Prime membership, and I would hate to have to buy a Roku or similar to watch Amazon streaming if I could get it on my Tivo Premiere.


 I feel your pain. I bought an refurbished Roku 2 XS for around 50 dollars for Prime streaming, if Prime comes to Tivo the Roku can be moved to another TV.


----------



## brentil

I saw refurbished Roku3 devices on NewEgg last week for $60. Until this and other streaming features I expect to have are on the newer Roamios let alone this generation I'm not giving anymore money to TiVo.


----------



## berkshires

Where does one sign?


----------



## jrtroo

Did you read the OP? Click on the link and you'll see this is long closed.


----------



## jay_winter

With the introduction of more and more built-in "Smart" hubs in HDTVs, this is becoming a moot point. Samsung, for example, is now including Amazon Prime as one of its standard apps. And if you have a Kindle Fire HD, you can play Prime content on any HDTV with an HDMI intput.


----------



## ajwees41

jay_winter said:


> With the introduction of more and more built-in "Smart" hubs in HDTVs, this is becoming a moot point. Samsung, for example, is now including Amazon Prime as one of its standard apps. And if you have a Kindle Fire HD, you can play Prime content on any HDTV with an HDMI intput.


what about those who have no need for a new HD Amazon should allow prime instant vide and now music on Tivo.


----------



## Dan203

It's a mystery to me why we don't have this yet. I thought when they switched to HTML5 for apps we'd see all sorts of new apps pop up on TiVo. But with the exception of a few remakes of apps we already had, and the nearly useless Opera store, we haven't gotten anything. I want Prime, HBOGo, VUDU, Crackle, etc... The apps that pretty much every other platform and smart TV on the market has.


----------



## moedaman

Dan203 said:


> It's a mystery to me why we don't have this yet. I thought when they switched to HTML5 for apps we'd see all sorts of new apps pop up on TiVo. But with the exception of a few remakes of apps we already had, and the nearly useless Opera store, we haven't gotten anything. I want Prime, HBOGo, VUDU, Crackle, etc... The apps that pretty much every other platform and smart TV on the market has.


So maybe the problem is on Tivo's end, despite what some Tivo supporters say?


----------



## jrtroo

Is amazon prime available on non-kindle devices? Nope, gotta use a browser. Is that Tivo's fault too?


----------



## moedaman

jrtroo said:


> Is amazon prime available on non-kindle devices? Nope, gotta use a browser. Is that Tivo's fault too?


What are you talking about? We're talking about Amazon Prime video, and not a store front.


----------



## SeaAzCat

jrtroo said:


> Is amazon prime available on non-kindle devices? Nope, gotta use a browser. Is that Tivo's fault too?


I agree that this is not Tivo's fault - other than they need to lobby harder to have Amazon update their app. Amazon Prime Video is ABSOLUTELY available on non kindle devices. In my home: Roku, iOS (iphone and ipad), Samsung Blu-ray players. There may be something non-trivial about the app upgrade, but I think Amazon simply doesn't have the resources to take it on without it coming at the expense of higher value/volume platform upgrades. It clearly keeps falling below the fold on their current project list...


----------



## m_jonis

jrtroo said:


> Is amazon prime available on non-kindle devices? Nope, gotta use a browser. Is that Tivo's fault too?


Uh, yes it is. Roku, Smart TV, Windows Media Center (granted, via browser for the last one).

Probably Western Digital and other devices as well.


----------



## twhiting9275

jrtroo said:


> Is amazon prime available on non-kindle devices?


Yes
iOS, xBox (both), PS3/4, pretty sure even the Nintendo line has it (though I haven't checked in ages, I could be wrong there) all maintain separate apps for Amazon Instant Video


----------



## ajwees41

twhiting9275 said:


> Yes
> iOS, xBox (both), PS3/4, pretty sure even the Nintendo line has it (though I haven't checked in ages, I could be wrong there) all maintain separate apps for Amazon Instant Video


http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices/ref=dv_device_wii

list of devices


----------



## twhiting9275

ajwees41 said:


> list of devices


Yeah, it's just been a while since I fired up the Wii. I figured it was there though 

Looking at that, only *one* manufacturer is behind, and it's pretty sad that Tivo just isn't listening


----------



## ajwees41

guess there isn't enough tivo users that want it. That stinks.


----------



## MichaelAinNB

Surprise, surprise, surprise. Premier owners aren't getting the newly released Amazon Prime app. Does TiVo really think this will force us to upgrade to a Roamio? Hardly.


----------



## aaronwt

I don't see why they would think that. There are many dozens of devices with access to Amazon streaming. Heck I have well over a dozen of them at home.


----------



## bradleys

It is coming in 2015


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527575124904796161


----------



## stebu

Blog entry about the new Amazon app for Roamios and Minis.

http://blog.tivo.com/2014/11/tivo-launches-new-amazon-instant-video-app/

Great news, but they should have mentioned that Prime support is coming to the Premieres in 2015.


----------



## ajwees41

stebu said:


> Blog entry about the new Amazon app for Roamios and Minis.
> 
> http://blog.tivo.com/2014/11/tivo-launches-new-amazon-instant-video-app/
> 
> Great news, but they should have mentioned that Prime support is coming to the Premieres in 2015.


per a twitter reply on 11/12/14Amazon prime streaming still set for first half of next year.


----------



## disturbedfred

Hope it works as well as the Android app. Wow. At what point did TiVo just stop trying?


----------



## PCurry57

Be patient, it's reportedly on the way. 

As to performance of apps like Netflix... They in the recent update 20.4.5 transitioned to a newer and bit more efficient runtime library. The CPU in the Premieres, the limited ram will be factors always. We're TiVo to put a badass processor in the box you couldn't afford it and justify not renting the cable company POS DVR.


----------



## ajwees41

PCurry57 said:


> Be patient, it's reportedly on the way.
> 
> As to performance of apps like Netflix... They in the recent update 20.4.5 transitioned to a newer and bit more efficient runtime library. The CPU in the Premieres, the limited ram will be factors always. We're TiVo to put a badass processor in the box you couldn't afford it and justify not renting the cable company POS DVR.


first half of next year


----------



## Dan203

PCurry57 said:


> We're TiVo to put a badass processor in the box you couldn't afford it and justify not renting the cable company POS DVR.


They did, it's called a Roamio. The Roamio is much, much faster when it comes to the UI and apps. Heck the Mini is faster then the Premiere when it comes to those things.


----------



## vike

I notice that the update that delivered OnePass to my Premieres this week also delivered Amazon Prime Instant streaming, so done and done.

The combination is fantastic. I'll still go to my Blu-ray to browse Netflix and API (the apps are just a lot faster), but for series I'm just opening a OnePass folder. One feature I love in there - when I select a program to watch, TiVo shows ALL available sources, including Xfinity OD, which I select when available (it usually performs better than internet streaming, and doesn't count against the mysterious data caps that I never hit - hey, every little bit helps).


----------



## dickmiles

vike said:


> I notice that the update that delivered OnePass to my Premieres this week also delivered Amazon Prime Instant streaming, so done and done.
> 
> The combination is fantastic. I'll still go to my Blu-ray to browse Netflix and API (the apps are just a lot faster), but for series I'm just opening a OnePass folder. One feature I love in there - when I select a program to watch, TiVo shows ALL available sources, including Xfinity OD, which I select when available (it usually performs better than internet streaming, and doesn't count against the mysterious data caps that I never hit - hey, every little bit helps).


After I input all the Amazon Prime info, I get an error message saying that the "app doesn't work".


----------



## gamo62

Works fine here.

Sent via Tapatalk for Windows Phone


----------



## ajwees41

dickmiles said:


> After I input all the Amazon Prime info, I get an error message saying that the "app doesn't work".


does prime video work on the computer? maybe amazon account issues.


----------



## boulderskies

Amazon Instant Video is not available on Premieres provisioned by cable and sat companies.

Amazon.com Help: About Watching Videos on Your TiVo


----------



## twhiting9275

Way to revive a 3 year old thread.

Amazon isn't going to be provided on your carrier box, no. They don't want you spending money there, but with them, soooo, you can forget about amazon there.

This isn't TiVO's choice, it's the carrier's choice.


----------



## boulderskies

Thanks. Someone had to do it.

Your logic doesnt make total sense: they provide NetFlix, Hulu, etc.


----------



## twhiting9275

boulderskies said:


> Thanks. Someone had to do it.


No, nobody 'had to do it'. You chose to resurrect a thread that was dead, rather than start your own. that's *not* a good thing, not at all



boulderskies said:


> Your logic doesnt make total sense: they provide NetFlix, Hulu, etc.


Netflix and Hulu do not provide a direct competition to your cable provider, at least from the services offered on TIVO . Amazon does.
Your cable provider doesn't want you purchasing VOD content from Amazon, they want you paying THEIR prices for VOD content.
Don't like it? Take it up with your cable provider.


----------



## krkaufman

boulderskies said:


> Your logic doesnt make total sense: they provide NetFlix, Hulu, etc.





twhiting9275 said:


> Netflix and Hulu do not provide a direct competition to your cable provider, ... Your cable provider doesn't want you purchasing VOD content from Amazon, they want you paying THEIR prices for VOD content.


Exactly, Netflix and Hulu are subscription services that don't offer VOD; Amazon does, both rentals and purchases. I'm curious... does your Premiere have access to the VUDU app?



twhiting9275 said:


> No, nobody 'had to do it'. You chose to resurrect a thread that was dead, rather than start your own. ... *Take it up with your cable provider.*


... or at least create a thread on this forum, DSLReports, or another that rallies other customers of your specific cable provider to the cause, with a new petition* created wherever needed to get your provider's attention.

* The petition associated with this thread is seemingly moot, since Amazon Prime *is* now available for the TiVo platform. That your provider doesn't allow it on its leased TiVos is a different issue, begging a petition focused on the specific provider, and possibly including other missing apps.


----------



## rdrrepair

Seeing that Amazon is listed twice on our TiVo's, as a pay service & a streaming service, I see no reason why they couldn't turn on the flag for streaming only if Netflix is on there. Maybe that's what they're getting ready to do?


twhiting9275 said:


> Your cable provider doesn't want you purchasing VOD content from Amazon, they want you paying THEIR prices for VOD content.
> Don't like it? Take it up with your cable provider.


 Start another thread with your service provider info and contact your cable company. It's not a TiVo issue but I feel your pain.

I think about the only thing you could do would be to purchase your own TiVo and have TiVo add the new unit to your account. Then you would have Amazon.


----------



## krkaufman

rdrrepair said:


> Seeing that Amazon is listed twice on our TiVo's, as a pay service & a streaming service, I see no reason why they couldn't turn on the flag for streaming only if Netflix is on there. Maybe that's what they're getting ready to do?


You can rent and purchase content through each version of the Amazon app, from what I can tell, so that probably won't move the provider too much.



rdrrepair said:


> I think about the only thing you could do would be to purchase your own TiVo and have TiVo add the new unit to your account. Then you would have Amazon.


... though likely at the expense of access to your provider's on-demand library on the retail box, if they make that available through their leased TiVo boxes. You win some, you lose some.

p.s. See: Roku.


----------



## boulderskies

If the real issue it taking away VOD revenue from the cable/sat providers (does anyone REALLY know that's the issue?), people pay for NetFlix, etc so that takes away from the providers' VOD revenue. It just sounds very political to me.

And to twhiting9275: thanks for the "help." Guess you forgot this is a place to go to get helpful input.


----------



## krkaufman

boulderskies said:


> people pay for NetFlix, etc so that takes away from the providers' VOD revenue.


Both respondents have carefully qualified the difference between Netflix et al and VOD rentals and purchases. Access to a given title will come much later in the release cycle to Netflix; while the provider VOD, Amazon, VUDU, iTunes, etc. would all be competing against each other during the early access rental and digital purchase phases.


----------

